

Chrome OS: Our future desktop experience - mark_skaggs
http://www.chromevoice.com/chrome-os-our-future-desktop-experience/

======
mark_skaggs
I saw the transition from "dumb terminals" to desktop workstations/PC's. I
think there will be some pendulum swing back to "no local" storage until
people figure out that isn't all it's cracked up to be. Think the real answer
lies somewhere in between, possibly personal data chips carrying OS settings,
apps, and data.

------
zephjc
a bit biased - there are clear advantages that local storage has over cloud
storage.

anyway, the article links to a longer, more in-depth article about it at
[http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/93787/googles-
chrom...](http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/93787/googles-chrome-os-
tomorrows-desktop-today?page=0%2C0)

~~~
zephjc
(by biased I mean an article about how wonderful Chrome is, on a site called
chromevoice.com)

